# BEIJING | 8 Chang'An Avenue | 180m x 2 | 590ft | 43 fl x 2 | T/O



## lianli (May 25, 2011)

*8 Chang'An Avenue*

render:

















by 伏羲









by 维生素EM


----------



## Atmosphere (Mar 15, 2009)

Good to see some more updates of Beijing. I can imagine that there are tons of buildings going up here as well. Hope to see more threads opening soon


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

It would be great if they eliminate all but two lanes of traffic in either direction and make this the Champs Elysee of Beijing.


----------



## Dylan Leblanc (Jul 29, 2002)

Map location - http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/maps/?cityID=597&lat=39.9073220000&lng=116.4790500000&z=15&t=k


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

This is a twin tower, both topped out.

2011-01-04 



















by 白木影像


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

6/10/2011



















by aifang.com


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

4/5/2012

The cladding is very slow










by 北京晚报


----------



## DvW (Mar 8, 2005)

I've seen this building many times during the past few years (2010-2013). It has been topped out for about 4 years already, afterwards there doesn't seem to be any progress. What can be the reason? No money?

A couple of pictures I took during the past few years:

*July/August 2010:*




























*May 2012:*










*July 2012:*










This year (june 2013) I passed by again (no photo) and there still wasn't any significant progress...

Is there anyone who has more information about the status of this building?


----------



## DvW (Mar 8, 2005)

So what's happening with these buildings? No significant progress in four years, but I saw people working and the crane was moving last weekend.

*Last saturday, 17-05-14:*

01.









02.









03.


----------

